# Exam 70-680: Win 7, configuring



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

Does anyone know much about this exam? What does it test? What books are good study material? Any news on this exam would be appreciated.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Free reading materials here for Windows 7 and a lot more.


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

That looks like a lot of great info. Thanks


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

Has anyone seen any good quality books for this exam?


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Havn't gotten any books myself for 70-680 yet, but one thing that I have found that is a great resouce and learing software is testout.com looking at the price will probably make your butt hurt, but it's awesome stuff and there's probably even a free demo of it that you can learn more from than a book.


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

Ill look into it. Does anyone know about that Sybal book that is supposed to be coming out for this exam?


----------

